# Cabal Online Global is incompatible with Windows 7 **X-Trap**



## luckyluke304 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello i've recently installed Windows 7 RC 7100 and LOVED it havent had a problem with anything other then the fact that i cant play Cabal Online Global because X-Trap is incompatible with Windows 7. Does anyone have a fix for this since X-Trap sure is taking its sweet *** time making a solution for this, I know that Game Guard has a player made patch and its worked with a few game Guard games that didnt work on Windows 7 for me. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

From what I heard, X-Trap won't start making Windows 7 support until the full version is released.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello luckyluke304 and welcome to TSF

Try running your client in compability mode Windows XP SP3

right click on cabal.exe
properties
compatibility (tab)
run as XP SP3
Run as Administrator

This is why I avoid these games. They have the worst protection and it just screws up your computer.


----------



## luckyluke304 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok that really sucks that they wont do anything about it untill Windows 7 gets released but oh well.... i did the one thing i knew that would work Dual boot with Windows 7 and XP.

It works by dual booting with Windows 7 and XP of course but soon as Windows 7 gets released its gone.....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You mean running a virtual Windows XP in Windows 7? This thing here?

Download Windows Virtual PC RC and Windows XP Mode RC


----------



## luckyluke304 (Sep 16, 2009)

This guide here http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/8057-dual-boot-installation-windows-7-xp.html quite handy i knew i would get the game running this way but i really didnt want to do it this way


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

So you solved this issue?
Both operating systems are running fine? You know you can run a virtual Windows XP on Windows 7 right?


----------



## Sh4dowNinja (Dec 30, 2009)

Mcninjaguy... does that link u posted work in this situation?


----------

